# Cub Cadet 2135 Belt keeps breaking



## millwaukee.steve (7 mo ago)

PTO belt keeps breaking, put on a new one and I can smell rubber after like 3 min of running.

Ive got a video of it running the belt is jumping all over the place








New video by Chris Burkhardt







photos.app.goo.gl













New item by Chris Burkhardt







photos.app.goo.gl





Any advice? Research I have done suggests the pully, it looks good spins easy and doesn't wobble but if ppl here think that might fix it I would be willing to try.

This is a new problem worked great for years now quickly starting running through belts.

Thanks for the help


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Your video reveals that your belt has too much "play" or "slop". Is there a spring tensioner in the system. Maybe replace the spring? Or figure a way to increase tension on the belt. You may be using an aftermarket belt that is longer than an OEM belt? 

Double check your belt routing. Make certain the belt is not going over a stud guide instead of inside. Feel all of the deck pulley bearings for hang ups or vertical slop.


----------



## millwaukee.steve (7 mo ago)

OK thanks for the reply I will try that.

There is a spring tensioner, funny thing is it seemed harder to pull back the last two times, almost like the belt was slightly too small. I will see if I can adjust it.

It is an aftermarket belt, I will see if I can get an OEM belt.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

There is no such thing as a OEM mower belt. What mower OEM actually makes V-belts? NONE... It's either a Gates, Dayco, or Goodyear belt. They supply the mower OEM the belt in their $.25 packaging sleeve and the OEM marks it up 4X what you could buy the same size belt for at your local NAPA. 

I'm seeing a CC2135, with a 38" deck, takes a 1/2" x 59" belt. Below are two universal belt #'s for that size belt. Walk into any NAPA or decent sized auto parts store and give the Knucklehead behind the parts counter one of these part #'s to look up on their computer and tell them you want it in Gates, Dayco, or Goodyear. It won't be near the $35 Cub Cadet is going to want for the exact same belt

When they ask what it goes on, I always tell them I'm building a helicopter out of an old washing machine, just to see the look on their face 

A57
4L590


----------



## millwaukee.steve (7 mo ago)

Thanks guys, I went to an OPE store and they charged me 2x what amazon did for OEM but at least I was able to eliminate that as a cause.

I think ultimately what it was is one of the pullys had some slop in it, if you check the angle here it looks down a couple of degrees.

I was able to tighten down the arm and I think that streighted it out.








New item by Chris Burkhardt







photos.app.goo.gl





It was raining so haven't mowed yet but here is final result, a lot less slop (this is still the Amazon belt still waiting on OEM from OPE)








New video by Chris Burkhardt







photos.app.goo.gl





Appreciate the help


----------

